# finally in a band!



## Leon (Jan 22, 2006)

after almost a solid year of looking, i found some folks to play music with. i jammed with them tonight, and they all seem pretty cool. the drummer keeps a steady beat, we've got not one but TWO chick singers (who didn't sing much tonight, but apparently they are good too), and a bass player who actually jammed with my dad back in the 70's .

our working-title name? Lip Smack. suggestions are welcome 

it seems that we'll be doing top 40 / funk covers so far. sure it's not metal, but i don't care too much. it's music. beggars can't be choosers.

oh yeah, and when i pulled out my 7 string, the bass player said, "what, seven? six not enough?"

as far as my gear is concerned, i think my Mesa Nomad will work just fine. however, i do need to get some real effects. i also would like to get an extension cab, like a 2x12, but not before i pull the trigger on some effects first. i'm thinking G-Major (well, been _thinking_ about that for a while now), but i'll have to see what's in my budget. i may just go for it, as i recall what Vince said once, roughly, "you can't afford to get cheap gear." i've actually got a cable already that will give me the ability to switch amp channels on my Nomad with the G-Major, as the guy i bought the Nomad from had one made prior to selling it to me (or just from a midi pedal, i forget, it was a long time ago).

i guess i'll be getting a weekend job too!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats! Gotta love that new band smell...or something like that


----------



## Regor (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Leon, that's great news!

As for the FX thing... t.c. just announced a new FX unit at NAMM, the G-Sharp. I guess it's like an M300 for guitar. Might wanna look into that one.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations! It always happens sooner or later. Good luck getting the new stuff.


----------



## Gurj (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratz Leon  
I myself am still searching for other players to start a metal band, no luck so far though.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks guys!



Regor said:


> Hey Leon, that's great news!
> 
> As for the FX thing... t.c. just announced a new FX unit at NAMM, the G-Sharp. I guess it's like an M300 for guitar. Might wanna look into that one.


i just checked out some prices on the M300 with froogle, and they seem to run for about $200. do you think this G-Sharp unit will run about the same? that would rock!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats man!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats Leon...what no fucking keyboard player


----------



## chris9 (Jan 23, 2006)

congrats on finding a band well done!!!!!! and 2 chick singers wow 2 butts to check out double well done!!!!!!


----------



## chris9 (Jan 23, 2006)

Gurj said:


> Congratz Leon
> I myself am still searching for other players to start a metal band, no luck so far though.


yeah me too dude it really sucks playing on ya own


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome, dude.  Funk's a blast to play, too.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats, Leon! Hope it works out great.


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats, Leon! We look forward to your bitching about your bandmates within the month. 

You know, like the rest of us in bands do...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 23, 2006)

I've come to the realization that I won't be in another band until my daughter is old enough to come to shows/practice with me (with some BADASS earplugs I might add). I'm thinking 3 years old or so. In the meantime I'll spend every spare moment getting better!


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6 (Jan 23, 2006)

lucky bastard, envious am I. Im in kuwait and no one else in this whole shit box knows how to play, its so hard to find liek minded individuals in a world of photocopies... Best of all, if youre in a band you dont have to divide up your attention into so many fields... Dude I gotta know about bass,drums, guitars, mixing, mastering, synth, singing just about everything. Itd be nice to just concentrate only on your own instrument. I need slave labor god damnit!!!!!, i mean a band.


----------



## Regor (Jan 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Congrats, Leon! We look forward to your bitching about your bandmates within the month.
> 
> You know, like the rest of us in bands do...




Hmm... me thinks I'm the only one who doesn't have any reason to bitch about his bandmates...



... maybe because it's MY band, and they bitch about me?


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2006)

Paolo, the bass player has mentioned bringing his keyboard, but i don't know how that's going to work out with him on bass!

noodles, no gripes yet, but we'll see lol.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 24, 2006)

Major congrats man!!! It's always great to diversify yourself and join a band that plays something a bit different than you normally would. Best of luck and have a shitload of fun for all of us freaks!!!


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6 (Jan 24, 2006)

paolos ass is on fire, phone him immediately, alert his next of kin. paola, payola penguis. take that!


afternote.. 

Damn right i can be lascivious !


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats on the band!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 30, 2006)

Shit, Leon, if I knew you were looking I would have invited you out to our studio a few months back when we were looking for another guitarist! We got a guy now, but shit.  We're _definitely_ metal.

At any rate, congrats, dude. That's awesome to hear (as I stated in the other thread, heh heh.) Being in a band is a blast and a half.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2006)

well, if you ever need a stand-in, you know where to find me!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats leon... dont get a weekend job, they tie you uo to much... im quitting mine soon, 16 hours on the weekend is too much


----------



## Leon (Feb 15, 2006)

ugh... it seems drama can weasel it's way into people who despise drama 

[rant]

so, the bass player has been wanting to play bass AND keys, effectively like Ray Manzarek of The Doors. but, the drummer would really rather have a more traditional type bass player. so, the bassist is seeming to be having a sort of hissy fit, emailing us all, saying that since he's not getting the chance to try it out, he's going to sell the keyboard and consider not continuing with the project.

and this is after last weekend, where i brought in a buddy of mine to cover bass when the first guy first brought his keyboard in. it was sounding pretty good, and he gave pretty good intentions like he wanted my buddy to be a part of the band. but then he emailed everyone saying that he'd rather cover the basslines on his keyboard.

now, i know the guy played bass with my dad and all, but i'm kinda thinking of getting together with the rest of the band, bring up ditching him, and bringing my buddy back in 

[/rant]

man, i thought that these folks were going to be drama free. but, i guess that with good drama of being in a band also comes the bad drama of being in a band 

i'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## dpm (Feb 15, 2006)

ain't no such thing as a band without drama


----------



## gojira (Feb 15, 2006)

dpm said:


> ain't no such thing as a band without drama



not my band - my computer does what it's fucking told.

picked up the korg control the other day also - it's insanely fun in ableton live, we have to have a jam again soon.


----------



## dpm (Feb 15, 2006)

The same computer with the hard drive that shit itself? Pffff...


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

Clearly this thread is false until pics of said chicks are posted!


----------



## Leon (Feb 15, 2006)

just checked their old project's website, and deem it supremely false for:

not containing any pictures of the live shows
being created with MSWord
there is only one course of action....

 @ lame website!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> just checked their old project's website, and deem it supremely false for:
> 
> not containing any pictures of the live shows
> being created with MSWord
> ...







lame-ass website!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 21, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Congrats! Gotta love that new band smell...or something like that



at first it smells like guitar store and clone, then slowly starts to smell like puke and beer.


----------

